# Murvi Dilemma



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been considering swapping to a Morello.
Have established comms with Mr Kneebone (won't call him Rex as we haven't been introduced!!!).
Pricing up a new Fiat Morello to our spec. suggests a cost of circa £42K and for a Merc about £50K.
On his 'used' list there's an '03 Morello with a good spec. and around 20K miles due in shortly at a price of a fiver under £30K. 
That's a saving of $12K on a new Fiat.
Given that the new Ducato has been getting good reviews in general (apart from having an engine compartment where a river runs through it) and makes up into a slightly larger wagon, is it worth shelling out that much extra for one to our exact spec? 
Opinions sought please, especially from those with experience of old and new Ducato's.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I really do like this new Ducato chassis, (apart from the warped windscreen scuttle). I have the 2.2 multijet engine which is quieter than my previous 2 litre JTD. The downside is that it is only 100 bhp and is higher revving. The 2.3 has 6 gears.The build quality seems to be very good and handling is superb. Being a longer wheel base the exhaust pipe appears to be very close to the ground, will have to be careful on uneven surfaces.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If I picture myself in your position much would depend on:

1) How confident I was that this was the van that would last us many years.
2) Is the extra length more a problem or benefit?
3) How many of the factory-fit extras I want are on the second-hand vehicle?
4) Has the second-hand vehicle been well looked after and can I live with the colours chosen?

Without knowing those, I wouldn't deign to advise on which way to go, which is, after all, a very subjective and personal decision.

I haven't driven the new van, but have read reports on it. I obviously have driven the old, and the above factors for me would come above old or new base vehicle per se.

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well Dave taking your points 1 by 1 I'd say:
1 the layout of the Morello looks as if it would be good for us 
2 not sure if the 'old' Morello has enough worktop to satisfy the boss, whereas the new version definitely has enough.
3. The 'due in' used Morello has more toys than we would want on a new one.
4. Can't tell about the interior colours 'til we see them but the body colour is virtually identical to our current Tranny, which we like v much. PX vans get a good sort out by the factory and have a years warranty which should mean they're ok qualitywise.
I guess what I'm really asking is if the X250 is that much better as a base vehicle to warrant spending an additional £12 to 13K on it.
I've read some fairly dire reports on the old Ducato, although it can't all be bad given that so many are around.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> clipped......
> I've read some fairly dire reports on the old Ducato, although it can't all be bad given that so many are around.


I think Steamdrivenandy its because there are so many around that you are getting these dire reports. You tend to hear the worst reports because even mildly upset people are likely to complain more on here than the mildly pleased are likely to praise.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Well Dave taking your points 1 by 1 I'd say:
> 1 the layout of the Morello looks as if it would be good for us
> 2 not sure if the 'old' Morello has enough worktop to satisfy the boss, whereas the new version definitely has enough.
> 3. The 'due in' used Morello has more toys than we would want on a new one.
> ...


1) Suggests you are willing to plan to hang on to it for a long time, which would bias me to new.
2) Well the old worktop is more than sufficient; it has more worktop than many top-flight coachbuilts and RVs!
3) My core option recommendations (I went over this ....) are here, four are factory:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-216707.html#216707
4) The only colour aspect that we would be fussy about is to avoid cold interior fabric colours. But that's us.

I haven't driven the new Ducato, but I am content with the old not to part with £12k to change it in the snap of my fingers. That's a lot of money. My new "motoring" currency is in units of a Fiat Panda Diesel - £5.8k for 100mph, 65mpg, fun motoring (and £35 road tax, cheap insurance, etc.)

Dave


----------



## presco (Feb 18, 2007)

Why not take up the offer of the free B&B in a local hotel and test drive new and second-hand models. That way you really can compare and contrast. That's what we did back in March. After much agonising we went for a new Morello which we picked up early July.

Our decision was based on the improvements to the base vehicle - it seemed a much quieter and smoother ride - and the extra length.

2,000 miles later I can tell you that we are delighted with the van having just got back from our 3 week trip to Denmark.

What I will say is that everyone at Murvi is a delight to deal with.

Best of luck with your decision



Philip


----------

